# Hello. My first post



## saveamerica1

I've been registered for quite a while and read many posts and emails, but this is my first post. As we (my wife and I) are now at about 30 Nigerian Dwarfs, we figured it was time to put a website for our little family farm.
So here it is SquireWoodsFarm.com located in Hampton Bays, NY. Squire Woods Farm is AGS registered.

We've had about 9 does get pregnant last fall and that has given us so far 11 beautiful kids that will have to find new loving homes to bring us back down to a herd of 20 or so which is manageable and affordable for us. Though, I have to admit having 11 hyper little kids running around, makes it a lot of fun for now 

So hello and best to all!

Jack and Jan
Squire Woods Farm
Hampton Bays, NY


----------



## nancy d

Welcome to The Goat Spot!


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY :leap: Someone else from my neck of the woods !!!
:welcome: Glad you found us :wave:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Hello, I'm glad you joined us! It sounds like trickyroo is especially happy to see you lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Ya think :dance::wahoo:


----------



## saveamerica1

Thank you again for the friendly welcome! Happy Mother's day to all
Today our doe Charlie will be experiencing her first labor. 
She's in the birthing pen, pacing around. We have the baby monitor on listening to all the outdoor farm noises are ready to welcome some more kids to the world on this beautiful day 
:fireworks:


----------



## kccjer

30 nigerians??? Wow! I think we have plenty at 8 yrling and older and 10 babies! LOL But then again, there is no such thing as too many goats. hehehe Welcome from Kansas


----------



## nchen7

:welcome:


----------



## ksalvagno

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome, glad you are here


----------



## saveamerica1

kccjer said:


> 30 nigerians??? Wow! I think we have plenty at 8 yrling and older and 10 babies! LOL But then again, there is no such thing as too many goats. hehehe Welcome from Kansas


Well I started with four back 2005. By June we should be pushing 40.

For a family farm and mutually enjoyable lifestyle (for us and the goats) and year long sustainable, my comfort zone with expenses and time required is around 20 goats.

Beyond that it is becomes industrial. The goats become nameless livestock and that is sad for all.

Though peaking at 40 goats with 20 hyper active kids bouncing around is great fun for the summer 
:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Welcome to the goat spot!  I have, currently, 13 Nigerians, including my 5 kids. 10 of them are my "keepers". They are darlings. Happy to have you here.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

30-40 Nigerians?!!? I am so jealous ! That must be amazing--and stressful @ times ! Anyway welcome to the GOAT SPOT!


----------



## LoriH

Welcome.


----------



## Mamaboyd

hello and welcome


----------

